# Casey Anthony is back in the news!Re



## Ralphy1 (May 26, 2016)

Remember her?  She was acquitted of killing her daughter five years ago.  Now she is out of hiding and trying to become a photographer. The big story, however, is that she is now accused of paying her lawyer with sex at the time of the trial and his knowing that she was guilty.  People I talked to at the time thought that she was guilty, did you?


----------



## oldman (May 26, 2016)

I always thought that she was guilty of something, even if it was "Child Endangerment." I don't believe the sex part, but her lawyer, Jose Baez, thought that he was going to cash in with his big WIN, Instead, he is very much disliked in the Tampa Bay area. Some of the jury members are still in fear of repercussions from the public and some even had to move from where they previously had lived.


----------



## Debby (May 26, 2016)

I guess as I watched those proceedings, I continually thought how I would have behaved if my little girl had disappeared and then been found like that little child was and Casey Anthony's behaviour just didn't match any loving mom that I had ever met.  I think that alone convinced me that she had killed her baby and was lying.  

If oldman is right about the jury members being afraid, that's not right.  Unless it gets revealed that they took payoffs or deliberately 'threw out evidence', I think they only came up with the decision they did based on information at hand and how the law is written.  Not their fault that woman was able to wriggle through a loophole.  Maybe this would be one more example of shooting the messenger.


----------



## Shalimar (May 26, 2016)

People often behave in incomprehensible ways when dealing with grief. There is no "right" way to deal with the death of a child. Therapist or not, I DONT KNOW if she killed her child. None of us do. She was found innocent, I will give her the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 26, 2016)

Whatever, I am glad she decided not to work in a daycare center...


----------



## Buckeye (May 26, 2016)

This is just another person dancing on that poor child's grave.  fwiw, we lived in central Florida when this was going on, and my wife watched every minute of the trial.  Prosecution over-reach was to blame.  They didn't have the evidence to support the charge.  All they proved was the that Casey Anthony was a slut.  If that's criminal, well, we'll need more jails


----------



## WhatInThe (May 26, 2016)

I forget was she smothered or drowned? The accidental drowning cover up was tossed around a lot. As was somebody tried to quiet her down with a pillow over the face. Or baby sitter George not paying attention?

The prosecution did over charge. Just get them on something even if negligent homicide, don't settle for it that's charge that should be prosecuted.

As far as how she pays her lawyer is their deal or her debt to be paid.


----------



## Guitarist (May 26, 2016)

Is this the woman that drove the kids off the bridge in the car?


----------



## WhatInThe (May 26, 2016)

Guitarist said:


> Is this the woman that drove the kids off the bridge in the car?



I think that was a women from the Carolinas. This was from Florida. Casey Anthony was accused of killing her daughter and dumping the body in the woods. Lived a party lifestyle soon after the birth of her daughter. Claimed she was missing to cover up the murder or accident.


----------



## Debby (May 26, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> People often behave in incomprehensible ways when dealing with grief. There is no "right" way to deal with the death of a child. Therapist or not, I DONT KNOW if she killed her child. None of us do. She was found innocent, I will give her the benefit of the doubt.




You've made excellent points Shalimar.  But that's how I come to understandings on a host of issues.  Put myself in their place, would I cry, would I go dancing.....?


----------



## tnthomas (May 26, 2016)

WhatInThe said:


> I think that was a women from the Carolinas. This was from Florida. Casey Anthony was accused of killing her daughter and dumping the body in the woods. Lived a party lifestyle soon after the birth of her daughter. Claimed she was missing to cover up the murder or accident.



Susan Smith


----------



## Raven (May 26, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> Whatever, I am glad she decided not to work in a daycare center...



Me too Ralphy!
How anyone could think she was innocent is beyond me.
She did not report the the toddler missing and no one knew she was gone for a month.  
The little child was put in garbage bags and thrown in a wooded area not far from
from the Anthony home.
I certainly don't think Casey's mother, father or brother did that, she did.


----------



## Buckeye (May 26, 2016)

Raven said:


> Me too Ralphy!
> How anyone could think she was innocent is beyond me.
> She did not report the the toddler missing and no one knew she was gone for a month.
> The little child was put in garbage bags and thrown in a wooded area not far from
> ...



Well, the jury, made up of people like you and me, which heard ALL the evidence, did not think that the evidence supported a "guilty" verdict.   Neither of Casey's parents was exactly a paragon of virtue.


----------



## Shalimar (May 26, 2016)

****** enthusiasm with multiple partners used to be the province of men, now, amazingly, young women have "discovered" it also, why shame them while lauding men's virility? Lol. I am of the free love generation---noooo regrets!


----------



## Shalimar (May 26, 2016)

Debby, when I lost my twins at nineteen, I partied for SIX MONTHS. Desperate people do desperate things.


----------



## Falcon (May 26, 2016)

A jury panel is made up of people who were not smart enough to stay out of jury duty.


----------



## fureverywhere (May 26, 2016)

Yes I believe in the death penalty and yes I would flip the switch...


----------



## Shalimar (May 26, 2016)

Watching another person die is not an easy thing. It can haunt you for a lifetime.


----------



## Debby (May 26, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Debby, when I lost my twins at nineteen, I partied for SIX MONTHS. Desperate people do desperate things.




Well that's you.  I'm a wreck if I loose an animal.  If it was my baby, bury me with her.


----------



## fureverywhere (May 26, 2016)

Well that's you.  I'm a wreck if I lose an animal.  If it was my baby, bury me with her. 

I feel guilt for goldfish killed accidently, I lost two teens from stupidity on both our parts, but a young child? No point in going on.


----------



## Shalimar (May 26, 2016)

Debby,  I partied BECAUSE I was in agony, not because I didn't care. I think decades of service illustrate that particular point. One size fits all grief does not exist.


----------



## Cookie (May 26, 2016)

Shalimar, did I miss something - twins?  Are you talking about children or pets? How absolutely awful for you.

 Either way, that would be a major heartbreak.  I cried and cried when I watched my mom pass away and when we lost our two kitties a few years ago I was a basket case for months.

I can understand needing to numb the pain, however way possible.


----------



## Shalimar (May 26, 2016)

Fur, I have gone the suicidal route, more than once. In the end, is it worth the hell you condemn your survivors too? I don't have the answer to that one.


----------



## Shalimar (May 26, 2016)

Cookie, it was babies. Yes it was horrific, thanks for your support. It is really painful  for me to feel as though my reactions are being examined by the grief police? So judgemental. I was a basket case, and a child to  boot. I coped the only way I knew 

how---sex, drugs, and rock and roll. Distraction on a massive scale. I am so sorry you had to watch your mother die, I have been there, so painful. The death of pets is heartbreaking also.


----------



## Cookie (May 26, 2016)

Shali, I am so very sorry for your loss, sure it was a long time ago, but it is a very deep wound. You are a very brave lady. 

Being with my mom when she passed was very hard, but it was the right way to go.  Losing pets over the years takes its toll and for that reason I'm not having any more.  

I've done some reading by different people on the grieving process, and they say there is no right or way to do it.  People do what works for them and comes naturally. My old friend who recently lost her adult son tells me that she hasn't cried at all, but she thinks about it and talks about it. 

So with Casey, who knows what she went through.


----------



## Shalimar (May 26, 2016)

Thank you so much Cookie.


----------



## jnos (May 26, 2016)

I'm very sorry to hear of your loss, Shalimar. I can't even imagine what how I would get through something like that. And yes, we each grieve differently.


----------



## Shalimar (May 26, 2016)

Thanks jnos.


----------



## Butterfly (May 27, 2016)

The death of my mother haunts me, though her actual death was quite peaceful.  Watching my 40 year old niece die from cancer last year still haunts me, too, but it was an agonizing struggle for her and watching her death throes and agony and terror affected me very deeply.  I had a very hard time coping with it and I still harbor some anger that her medical providers and hospice carers did not do more to ease her final suffering.  It was absolutely horrific and I sort of shut down and felt sort of zombie-like for a period after it.  I never could cry about it.

Shali, I don't know how you were able to get through the loss of two babies.  What a tragic loss.  I admire your courage.


----------



## Shalimar (May 27, 2016)

Thank you Butterfly. I was a mess for two years. Piece by piece, I rebuilt my life. When I discovered a purposeful existence, things became much easier. From then on, love is a verb, became my mantra.
.


----------



## Shalimar (May 27, 2016)

Butterfly, so horribly sad about your niece. I would be angry also. Here they practice snowballing in those cases. It is not mentioned, of course. Soon, people like your niece will qualify under the right to die practices being set up in Canada. A true blessing.


----------



## Debby (May 27, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Debby,  I partied BECAUSE I was in agony, not because I didn't care. I think decades of service illustrate that particular point. One size fits all grief does not exist.




I never said you didn't care Shalimar and I would have hoped that a year or more of watching all my posts would have informed you a little better of what kind of person I am.   My heart always goes to the innocent and helpless who are being harmed and who is more helpless than a child and what more hideous than a murdered child who is thrown away like garbage?  And like every other thing that happens in life, how we react to it, or the judgement we level at it, is all coloured by our own experiences and perspectives.  Because I know that if my child had been murdered, I would have been a total wreck and it would likely have been months before I even went out for grocery shopping.  You partied, I hide.

 You said people grieve differently, I was saying how I am affected by tragedy.  I'm sorry that you took my words the wrong way, really I am.


----------



## Shalimar (May 27, 2016)

Debby, if I have maligned you I apologise. This subject is a trigger for me, some losses one never truly recovers from. I hide too, just differently.


----------



## Debby (May 27, 2016)

No problem.


----------



## Debby (May 27, 2016)

Falcon said:


> A jury panel is made up of people who were not smart enough to stay out of jury duty.




Then either I'm a genius or got lucky.

I got a phone call advising me that I'd been selected for jury duty.  I replied (and I meant it), that we were going to get company from back east and that my husbands brother and wife had never been to the west coast so could he move my name to the following case or however they do that sort of thing and I'd be happy to do my duty'.  Without a moments hesitation, he replied 'don't worry about it'.  I was a little confused then and asked him what he meant by that and he said, 'just enjoy your company and don't give this a thought'.  And I've never gotten a call back.  That was fifteen years ago.


----------



## Cookie (May 27, 2016)

Maybe its faster and simpler for the selectors to just move on to the next names on their lists, rather than follow-up later.  I think that if there's a problem or if someone really doesn't want to do it, they don't force it, because an unwilling juror would not be a good candidate anyway.


----------



## Butterfly (May 27, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Butterfly, so horribly sad about your niece. I would be angry also. Here they practice snowballing in those cases. It is not mentioned, of course. Soon, people like your niece will qualify under the right to die practices being set up in Canada. A true blessing.



Thanks, Shali.  Is "snowballing" like terminal sedation?  I've never heard that term before.


----------



## Butterfly (May 27, 2016)

Falcon said:


> A jury panel is made up of people who were not smart enough to stay out of jury duty.



Here, you don't get out of it unless you are VERY ill, or dead, or in advanced stages of pregnancy, or under indictment yourself.  I've been called a couple of times, and even though everyone knew I'd never be called to serve on a trial court jury (because I worked in the legal field), I still had to show up every day.  I also had to serve on a grand jury for three months (2 days a week) -- that was actually a very interesting experience.


----------



## Shalimar (May 27, 2016)

Butterfly, yes, snowballing is terminal sedation.


----------



## Butterfly (May 27, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Butterfly, yes, snowballing is terminal sedation.



That would have been the merciful thing to do.  I am not sure how conscious, if at all, she was in those last few hours, but her eyes were open and terrified and there was much flailing about and arching and bucking, and it was like watching something out of The Exorcist.  She was in inpatient hospice and this went on for at least 6 hours.  They kept saying they had given her all they could . . .   You would never let a dog suffer like that.  I kept having to leave the room to get control of my emotions and my sister completely fell apart.


----------



## Shalimar (May 27, 2016)

Butterfly, I am so sorry. I just don't understand why they didn't render her unconscious at least.


----------



## Butterfly (May 28, 2016)

I don't either.  If I ever get anywhere near that bad, I'll take care of it myself. I see absolutely no value or virtue in suffering through it till the bitter end.

New Mexico is fighting in the courts to allow physician assisted suicide.  I hope it becomes available.  A trial court said it was OK, then an appellate court overturned the ruling and sent it back to lower court for clarification.


----------



## Shalimar (May 28, 2016)

I hope it goes through Butterfly. I believe in quality of life over quantity any day.


----------



## nitelite (May 29, 2016)

Ralphy, I followed the Casey Anthony case and I feel she has knowledge of what happened to her daughter. I also believe her parents know more than they submitted in their testimonies. What stood out the most to me was her daughter was found so close to her parents home. I think karma will someday play a part in all their lives.


----------



## Robusta (May 30, 2016)

Casey Anthony is only in the news because some turd PI decided he wanted his 15 minutes of fame.  She as far as I know did nothing to put herself out there.
Like it or not she was found not guilty and be that as it may.  Absent new and compelling evidence the affair is over with and the baby is still dead.


----------

